# First Breeding Season for my Royals



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi this will be my first season for breeding my royals. ive been reading up for the last 2 years while my snakes have been growing lol

Ive been lowering my temps for 14hrs at night and 2 nights the first time ive paired my 2 snakes up. ive not seen any locks yet but im not expecting to on ther first pairing or shud i?

my female mojave is 1490g empty and my male lesser is 1000g empty

im just wondering if anyones got ne tips? or shud i just leave them to it? 3 days on 3 days off?

im keep them in viv's not rubs aswell does this make a differance?


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

My first season as well, it was my males first go at it and he's had 5 successful locks since November
At first nothing happened between the 2 but then one night I checked in them and they had locked
Now he's a trooper and locks in minutes with my bee
Hoping for a killer bee but whatever happens I'll be happy if some eggs appear
Good luck with your snakes and just keep with the 3 on 3 off method 
I lowered my temps to around 75 constant, I don't adjust for night and day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Its our first season breeding to, we never lowered our temps and put our male pastel to our normal female late September, then a further 3 times over the next 2 months with the last time being the 12th November, they locked each time, our male is proven but it is our 1800g females first season.
We noticed last night that she had a slight lump in her lower portion of her body, but didn't think to much about it, and got up this morning to a clutch of 6 eggs!! 4 have been candled and seem to be fertile, but not sure about the other 2?

I would leave them in for 3 days, but seperate them before if you witness any locks.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress: victory:


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Was it u that put the pictures up on another thread ? If it was nice clutch and congrats

Imbreally excited and hope luck comes my way and i get a egg lol


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> Was it u that put the pictures up on another thread ? If it was nice clutch and congrats
> 
> Imbreally excited and hope luck comes my way and i get a egg lol


I did post some pics in the snake section, probably should of posted it in the breeding section, but my head was all over the place this morning!! A bit better now!!


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Did u sort out a incubator? Mines nearly finished being built 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

did u lower the temps only at night or do u leave them cool for the whole cooling period?

ive built my own incubator out an old fridge with a glass door, pulse stat, 2 heat mats and 2 pc fans + digital thermostat on the door just like the pros lol

my male doesnt seem that intrested in the female just now. hes out and about n shes hiding. i left a big box inside with a hole as a hide so both of them can fit in.


thanks for the info hope i see a lock soon


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Iv left my temps down all the time, my incubator is a fridge with a hole cut out the front and double glazed lol instead of hat mat im gunna use ceramic bulb but the rest is the same setup
Dont give up and just be patient, itll happen eventually


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

lol I know It’s a lengthy process just excited and cant wait to witness my first lock. Ill take photos and put them up when/if it happens


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Doesnt look exciting butbit certainly is to me lolhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1oq8agxhI8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> Did u sort out a incubator? Mines nearly finished being built
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah got an old poly box which i converted for our water dragons, but i used the heat mat i used for that, for something else!!

So had to rearrange a few tubs to get the mat back!! All sorted now and all safe in the incubator!!


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

ba1l3y76 what did u do with your temps during the day did u keep it cold or warm them back up? ive been warming them back up.

still no locks :-(


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

radmiller said:


> ba1l3y76 what did u do with your temps during the day did u keep it cold or warm them back up? ive been warming them back up.
> 
> still no locks :-(


We didn't alter the temps at all, we were told you didn't have to so we tried it!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

radmiller said:


> did u lower the temps only at night or do u leave them cool for the whole cooling period?
> 
> ive built my own incubator out an old fridge with a glass door, pulse stat, 2 heat mats and 2 pc fans + digital thermostat on the door just like the pros lol
> 
> ...



Take any hides out when you pair them :2thumb:. You may find they'll lock once there's no hides in there.


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

im in the same boat as you guys its my first season too.I was very excited watching my pastel lock with all 3 off my females large enough to breed but now i cant bloody sleep.Im stressing all the time,checking on them,reading everything i can find on the internet,second guessing myself.Most stressful time ever!

Im also very worried as i go to the states every year for 3-4 weeks in July/August and would love it to be sorted by then so i dont have to have my brother stopping over instead of just coming up and doing the usual feeding/watering duties.

Im currently on the look out for a beer fridge so i can make an incubator aswell.............stress,stress,stress :lol2:


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

*harvinator* what did u pair him with 3 normals or wer they morphs? also what did u do with your temps?

well my 2 are lying intwangled but no visible locks :-(
ill be splitting them up 2morrow for 3 days then pairing up again.


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

Didnt touch the temps i let the weather do that for me and yes they were all normals.Just give them a spray it seems to work everytime.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

My first season also, so thought I'd join in. I've had my 2.5kg normal girl locked with a fire and spider, she's been bowl wrapping, soaking, lumping out, getting chubby. She went off food, didn't thing the female did. Funny as none if the males did haha. I have been watching for ovulation, I thought maybe she had a few weeks ago but I've been told it's unmistakable so I was still watching for it... Found her in blue today... So I'm hoping this is the prelay shed!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

LuiBlu said:


> My first season also, so thought I'd join in. I've had my 2.5kg normal girl locked with a fire and spider, she's been bowl wrapping, soaking, lumping out, getting chubby. She went off food, didn't thing the female did. Funny as none if the males did haha. I have been watching for ovulation, I thought maybe she had a few weeks ago but I've been told it's unmistakable so I was still watching for it... Found her in blue today... So I'm hoping this is the prelay shed!


???? If she hasn't ovulated she wont be going into her prelay shed..it can take months of breeding before a female becomes gravid, they can have multiple locks for months with out becoming gravid..locks mean nothing.
Unless she ovulates, she wont be producing any eggs I'm afraid : victory:

Just thought I would point out that locks dont mean a thing, saves a lot of dissapointment..good luck every one, hopefully your females will ovulate & produce healthy eggs


----------



## mustillo (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi mate got pic of your incubator u built just be intrested to see thanks


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Paired both of them back up today. this time in his cage not hers and removed all hides and logs and ive placed a dark towel over the viv for privacy lol fingers crossed thatl get them in the mood. ive also misted them.

*mustillo* ill post a pic tomorrow of my incubator


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

radmiller said:


> Paired both of them back up today. this time in his cage not hers and removed all hides and logs and ive placed a dark towel over the viv for privacy lol fingers crossed thatl get them in the mood. ive also misted them.
> 
> *mustillo* ill post a pic tomorrow of my incubator


 
put the male in with the female not the female with the male!


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

tryed that m8t when i paired them the last time :-S


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it their first time at sex? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hi All*

this is my first season breeding as well I have not seen any visual locks as of yet but the female has been paired with spider male and a pastel male, she is oing alot f water bowl wrapping and now seems to be seeking the warm side alot more does this men she is close to ovulating or just preparing to breed ?

also have a hypo butter het amel corn pairing with a amel stripe het butter corn so heres hoping then next year hoping for butter stripes !:no1:


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

rosswaa said:


> Is it their first time at sex?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes m8t ther both snakey virgins lol

still no locks :-( going to pair them back up in a few days. think shes due a shed in a week or 2 so hopefully if theyve not locked before then ive read its good to put the male in when shes just finished sheading.


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

First Lock for my snakes. This was the 3d time i paired them using 3 days on 3 days off. 

woke up this morning and found this :mf_dribble:

















I left them 2 it and went to my work. came home and now they have split so i have seperated them for a 3 days. I will be offering both food later 2night


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Take any hides out when you pair them :2thumb:. You may find they'll lock once there's no hides in there.


even in a viv ??



radmiller said:


> *harvinator* what did u pair him with 3 normals or wer they morphs? also what did u do with your temps?
> 
> well my 2 are lying intwangled but no visible locks :-(
> ill be splitting them up 2morrow for 3 days then pairing up again.
> ...


getting lots of this 



radmiller said:


> First Lock for my snakes. This was the 3d time i paired them using 3 days on 3 days off.
> 
> woke up this morning and found this :mf_dribble:
> image
> ...



looks like a good one congrats :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hides are removed to make observation easier with minimal disturbance 
they're also removed to stop the female from jamming herself in a tight space (which would make the males job more difficult)


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> hides are removed to make observation easier with minimal disturbance
> they're also removed to stop the female from jamming herself in a tight space (which would make the males job more difficult)




But Al you know us females like to play hard to get :whistling2:.


----------

